# Lubricating tripod seats



## MackerelMan (Aug 16, 2005)

I have a couple tripods that I bow hunt out of. They are the typical kind with a swivel seat, similar to a boat seat. Over the years they have started to stick on me and every once in a while will squeek. Any suggewstions on what I can use to lubricate them that doesn't have an odor? The swivel part is a metal circular track that rides on several plastic pieces. I tried forcing petroleum jelly into the cracks but can't get it in far enough to do any good. Really needs some kind of spray to get in there but I don't want to use something with a lasting foreign odor. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Would graphite work?


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

keep it oiled they will get use to it. lithium grease in spray can works good.


----------



## TechTopwater (Jul 17, 2009)

We have shot ours with WD-40 and Rem Oil over the years, which ever happened to be handy, and have never noticed any difference in the deer patterns.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

I used to grease the feeder legs so the ***** slide off and never seen it bother the deer so use what ya got. They aren't afraid of grease.


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Lubricate before the season so the odor doesnt linger to long and it wont bother the deer later in the season. Should hold you through the season. As far as what to use, i would think WD-40 would be your best bet unless you want to tear it apart and shove petro jelly in there.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

PB Blaster has more staying power than WD 40--which I also cary one of each all the time--Wonder Juice!--Which ever I grab first gets the job.


----------



## mini me (Aug 7, 2006)

Spray thorought the year, deer will get used to it.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Next time you go take a cordless drill and a bit that you have measured against the threaded portion of a grease zerk and that is just a tad larger if you're drilling into steel or the same size if it's aluminum. You should be able to screw the zerk into the drilled hole without threading it but if not take a threading tool if you have one.

Then grease it through the zerk...it works.

I use to have to do that to earn my keep on a lease when I was younger...grease all the swivel seats on the tripods and I don't like heights lol.

TH


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I use vegetable oil on mine. Just because i'm anal about leaving a smell.


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

corn oil in a spray bottle


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

Get a can of silicone spray lube... it has no odor and will leave a residue.


----------



## MackerelMan (Aug 16, 2005)

*thanks guys*

Thanks for the responses. I did get a couple cans of different stuff and try a test spray with my own nose. I know a deer's nose is 1000 times better but I figured if I couldn't smell it then MAYBE a deer won't either. The silicone spray was almost odorless out of the can and after 24 hours I couldn't smell a thing, so I'm going to try it.


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

Liquid wrench multipurpose oil is what I use. Stay power with very little to no oder (Squeeze bottle)


----------



## MackerelMan (Aug 16, 2005)

*Not silicone!!!!!!!*

Well I sprayed one with silicone spray (from a white can, can't remember the name) and hunted it 2 days later. It didn't stick as bad, but the squeek is MUCH worse. Big mistake!!!! Am going to try spray grease and see if it works better. In any case I've likely ruined the spot for this season. Word to the wise, it's a pain but do your maintenance in the summer.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

mudcatz71 said:


> keep it oiled they will get use to it. lithium grease in spray can works good.


 I have to agree with this. The lithium grease in a spray can works well.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

fan of slip 2000, never tried it here but why not. I try to stay away from putting greases that dry out quickly in tight places such as white lithium, they always tend to create another problem down the road.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Get you a turkey injector and fill it up with plain ol crisco. You will be able to get it in the tight spots with the injector.
Not much odor and as long as it doesnt get to hot should last a while.

I think silicone will dry out the plastic portion of the swivel which may be why it squeaks louder.


----------

